# Yaban



## FlyingBird

İ couldn't find what that word mean...i know yabancı mean foreigner/stranger but what does 'yaban' mean maybe 'strange/foreign'?


thanks in advance


----------



## Gemmenita

The essential meaning of Yaban is _wild, wilderness, savage!_


----------



## Nihilus

Chaton.marchande said:


> The essential meaning of Yaban is _wild, wilderness, savage!_


Savage would be _yaban*i*_.


----------



## ancalimon

Nihilus said:


> Savage would be _yaban*i*_.



That's correct but not really necessary in Turkish. I guess that is only necessary in Persian since the word is shared. (I think the roots are Turkic for this word)


----------



## FlyingBird

Still not very clear for me as also my english stuck  and don't understand when to use 'vahşi' and when 'yaban'?

Yaban hayvanlar / vahşi hayvanlar

yaban insanlar / vahşi insanlar

yaban domuz / vahşi domuz


can somebody tell me what is difference between those words above and which one is correct?


----------



## Gemmenita

Nihilus said:


> Savage would be _yaban*i*_.



"Yaban" can mean "savage" too (links below) and by the way, in english wild and savage are considered as synonymes.

http://www.seslisozluk.net/?=0&word=yaban&lang=tr-en

http://www.turkishdictionary.net/?word=yabani

http://online.ectaco.co.uk/main.jsp...atus=translate&lang1=23&lang2=tr&source=yaban

Yabani  means savage too: vahşi hayvan=yabani hayvan
or "doğada yaşayan, evcil olmayan (hayvan), 
or for plants (bitki): doğada kendiliğinden yetişen.



FlyingBird said:


> Still not very clear for me as also my english stuck  and don't understand when to use 'vahşi' and when 'yaban'?
> 
> Yaban hayvanlar / vahşi hayvanlar
> 
> yaban insanlar / vahşi insanlar
> 
> yaban domuz / vahşi domuz
> 
> 
> can somebody tell me what is difference between those words above and which one is correct?



"Vahşi" is ferocious, savage ( yırtıcı)

but "yaban" means what is living in desolate place far form others or civilization (maybe in vahşi doğa) :
1. Issız yerde yaşayan veya yetişen canlı. : Yaban kedisi. 
2. Yerli halktan olmayan kimse. : Yabancı

In your examples above, regarding which meaning you mean (savage or not "yerli"), both are correct.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you for help but still this word is not understandable for me.Just impossible to understand it's meaning


----------



## Gemmenita

You're welcome! 
Now that you have still problem with this word, the only way that I can suggest is that you write all the sentences you saw this word in, and we will explain it
in them.


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> You're welcome!
> Now that you have still problem with this word, the only way that I can suggest is that you write all the sentences you saw this word in, and we will explain it
> in them.


Okay.İ also think it the best option 

for now:

*Yaban* hayatının ve yaşam ortamlarının geliştirilmesine yönelik plan ve projeler oluşturmak, uygulamak ve kontrol etmek veya ettirmek, *yaban* hayatı koruma ve geliştirme sahalarının planlama çalışmalarını yapmak veya yaptırmak, türlerin korunması ile ilgili Köy Tüzel Kişilikleri ile işbirliği yapmak veya yaptırmak; korunması gereken türlerin eski yaşam alanlarını tespit etmek; tabiattan türlerin alınması ve yeniden yerleştirilmesi için gerekli çalışmalar yapmak veya yaptırmak; *yaban* hayvanları ile ilgili kafesleme, halkalama, markalama ve vericilerle izleme çalışmaları yapmak veya yaptırmak.


----------



## MetinS

Depending on the usage, you can use WILD



FlyingBird said:


> Thank you for help but still this word is not understandable for me.Just impossible to understand it's meaning


----------



## MetinS

In the text, it is absolutely WILD; wild life for "yaban hayatı".


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes FlyingBird, here "Yaban" means "wild" : wild life (in wild nature), wild animals.

And usually "Yaban" is used in such cases above...


----------

